# Helping others at knitting groups



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The other day I was surprised to read in another post that some people find it rude when other members of a knitting group ask for help. I assumed a free knitting group was for visiting, knitting, and sharing. Silly me. It never occurred to me that some people just went to the meetings to only knit. 
I have to apologize to most of the ladies that have a group near me. I stopped going because I thought they were rude as they did not help others that needed help. I would have two or three people waiting for me to help and no one else would assist them. Is this what goes on in most groups? How sad.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

In all groups I've been in, knitters help others as needed. I get less knitting done at knitting groups than at home, because we are always talking - sometimes about knitting, sometimes about everything else in our lives.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

It's probably that most of them do not feel they knit well enough to help others. Don't stop going. I am sure you are a big help to those who need help with their project. It is a good feeling to help others. I know this because I have done it. The help encourages other knitters and crocheters to stay with the craft. Part of the gatherings, I believe, is to share what you have learned. Do keep going. Maybe you're their "knitting angel" in disguise.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Guess I missed that post. I always thought that was the purpose of a knitting group, to help others and promote the art of knitting/needlework. Isn't that what we do here???? I recently read a post where a lady paid for a particular class, which was for knitters who knew how to knit but were beginners. Instead a number of people didn't know how to knit at all so the purpose of the class was never actually addressed because the instructed spent all her time with the brand new knitters instead of getting to the actual class. so she felt her $20 was wasted. I agree, this was a class she paid for not just a knitting group.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Our KP group is lovely, we edify each other and we help or we try. It is such a lovely way to get together with others and just have a good catch up over a cuppa with our knitting or whatever.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

Irene P said:


> It's probably that most of them do not feel they knit well enough to help others. Don't stop going. I am sure you are a big help to those who need help with their project. It is a good feeling to help others. I know this because I have done it. The help encourages other knitters and crocheters to stay with the craft. Part of the gatherings, I believe, is to share what you have learned. Do keep going. Maybe you're their "knitting angel" in disguise.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
In our group, we bring items that we are confident to share. I have taught Carol how to do Magic Loop. At the last get together, Judy "un-cast off" my bootie and finished it with Kitchener Stitch. Carol brought a friend that taught us all how to make a crocheted button from a loop. I knew these women were a blessing, but your post has made me appreciate them all the more.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm a lefty knitter so I can't demonstrate a technique but I am always willing to help when I can by explaining. However it is frustrating when a new knitter wants help because they have chosen a pattern that is more advanced. I appreciate that they are adventurous knitters but they come back to the next session and haven't knitted a stitch at home. I have had to start over every week. It made the group more of a chore than fun.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

rosaposa13 said:


> Our KP group is lovely, we edify each other and we help or we try. It is such a lovely way to get together with others and just have a good catch up over a cuppa with our knitting or whatever.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DianneG (Mar 13, 2012)

Take heart jinx, I believe most knitting groups are for teaching and learning and having a good time. We talk about anything while we teach and learn.. I don't get much knitting done there but wouldn't give up the time I spend there.
Sometimes we have to also practice patients, kindness,and understanding.


----------



## cat2903 (Nov 20, 2012)

I've not been, but I think the one near me is very sociable and they all help each other.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Our Knitwits group always help each other out if we're able . I was taught to knit by one member and I've taught others to crochet. One woman's is so proficient she designs beautiful patterns and works on commission, but is always willing to help when needed. Yes, we eat, drink, talk and solve the problems of the world at each get-together and I wouldn't change a thing . .


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I, too, thought a knitting group was to make friends, have great conversations and fellowship AND to exchange ideas, skills and experience. That is what I have found with the wonderful ladies in my knitting group. If, in fact, the original poster was unhappy about paying for a class that she felt she didn't get, now that is a different story.


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

I love my group because we are a diverse group of knitters, from beginners to experts. It is drop in so if you have errands or appointments you come when you can. We talk, we laugh, we teach, we learn. Sometimes someone will bring a snack and we celebrate birthdays. Most of us knit for charity giving and some knit personal items. One of our knitters said she was in a group that all had to knit the same thing and there was no talking at all. Not for me.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I had the same problem here in Tucson. Some new members came to learn to knit or better their skills. I was always willing to help them and it was my social couple of hours and I can also knit at home. It was nice to make new friends. One of the older group members scolded me for helping and told the newbies they could take a class or pay someone to teach them. Nothing for free. I quit the group.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Colorgal said:


> One of the older group members scolded me for helping and told the newbies they could take a class or pay someone to teach them. Nothing for free.


Isn't it a shame that there are people with attitude? I think they must be very unhappy.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Each member of our group brings his/her project which is the most troublesome and we all help, or at least watch others help, with each project. We may not get to every problem in one session; but those that are carried over have priority for the next session. 

I may get a few minutes knitting done at one of these get-togethers, but I don't plan on doing much other than the group projects. There have been times where there were no problems to iron out, but those sessions are rare. We usually do have time to do a round-robin and each tell a little bit about our knitting projects for the week.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

AdeleRM said:


> Isn't it a shame that there are people with attitude? I think they must be very unhappy.


I always wondered if she wanted to make the money with private lessons at her home. Never found out what she was up too.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Our group in Green Bay we more or less can hold our own. But if we need help one is always willing to help each other.

I have to admit not everyone is a teacher and some of us hold back because what we do not everyone does it that way. As many of you know there isn't a right or wrong way to knit as long as the item comes out.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I think we have had the same experience. I tried going for several months and then decided the group was taking away my joy of knitting and stopped going. 


Colorgal said:


> I had the same problem here in Tucson. Some new members came to learn to knit or better their skills. I was always willing to help them and it was my social couple of hours and I can also knit at home. It was nice to make new friends. One of the older group members scolded me for helping and told the newbies they could take a class or pay someone to teach them. Nothing for free. I quit the group.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Your right. A paid for class is entirely different than a free knitting get together.


Linda6885 said:


> Guess I missed that post. I always thought that was the purpose of a knitting group, to help others and promote the art of knitting/needlework. Isn't that what we do here???? I recently read a post where a lady paid for a particular class, which was for knitters who knew how to knit but were beginners. Instead a number of people didn't know how to knit at all so the purpose of the class was never actually addressed because the instructed spent all her time with the brand new knitters instead of getting to the actual class. so she felt her $20 was wasted. I agree, this was a class she paid for not just a knitting group.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am sorry you feel you have to start over every week. I guess I just feel they won't learn any younger and I like it when they challenge themselves.


gginastoria said:


> I'm a lefty knitter so I can't demonstrate a technique but I am always willing to help when I can by explaining. However it is frustrating when a new knitter wants help because they have chosen a pattern that is more advanced. I appreciate that they are adventurous knitters but they come back to the next session and haven't knitted a stitch at home. I have had to start over every week. It made the group more of a chore than fun.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That sounds like the kind of group I would enjoy.


Clancy P said:


> Our Knitwits group always help each other out if we're able . I was taught to knit by one member and I've taught others to crochet. One woman's is so proficient she designs beautiful patterns and works on commission, but is always willing to help when needed. Yes, we eat, drink, talk and solve the problems of the world at each get-together and I wouldn't change a thing . .


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Without my weekly knitting group meeting, I would be totally isolated from all human companionship. I love my husband, but ... I also need to interact with others, preferably others who are interested in the same things I am - knitting is one of those things, and himself couldn't be _less_ interested in it.

In our group, we swap patterns/yarn/tools. We give them to new knitters to get them started. (We wish to share our addiction!) We learn from one another, nosh, discuss all subjects. We knit on what we wish, donate if we wish. Our levels of skill span the gamut from rank beginner to super-expert (_not_ me!). Some of us are single, some married, one a widow. Most of us place our weekly meeting at the top of our priority lists, and our families have learned to work around it.

I do _not_ understand gathering to *just* knit with not communal sharing/learning/conversing! What's the point??


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

My reason for going to knitting group is to socialize, share, help and be helped. I don't mind teaching or helping beginners or even more experienced knitters who need a hand, because others helped me at one time or another. Everyone in my group is generous with help, solving problems, advice, opinions and friendship.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Clancy P said:


> Our Knitwits group always help each other out if we're able . I was taught to knit by one member and I've taught others to crochet. One woman's is so proficient she designs beautiful patterns and works on commission, but is always willing to help when needed. Yes, we eat, drink, talk and solve the problems of the world at each get-together and I wouldn't change a thing . .


Our knitting groups (I belong to four) are the same way! And I wouldn't change them either. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AnnemariesKnitting (Oct 25, 2013)

I go to a knitting group in Auckland, New Zealand and we help each other. I thought that was what it was all about


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

Colorgal said:


> I had the same problem here in Tucson. Some new members came to learn to knit or better their skills. I was always willing to help them and it was my social couple of hours and I can also knit at home. It was nice to make new friends. One of the older group members scolded me for helping and told the newbies they could take a class or pay someone to teach them. Nothing for free. I quit the group.


I'd have invited the newbies to my new group!


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I belong to a great group and we chat, knit and help each other. Why would one not pass along expertise???


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Love our knitting group! We always chat and help each other and love to share our experiences! Went to a class that I paid for...class too big, didn't feel we got what we paid for and mostly not as friendly...I will stick with KP'ers and my knitting group! They are all the best!


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

jinx said:


> The other day I was surprised to read in another post that some people find it rude when other members of a knitting group ask for help. I assumed a free knitting group was for visiting, knitting, and sharing. Silly me. It never occurred to me that some people just went to the meetings to only knit.
> I have to apologize to most of the ladies that have a group near me. I stopped going because I thought they were rude as they did not help others that needed help. I would have two or three people waiting for me to help and no one else would assist them. Is this what goes on in most groups? How sad.


I go to Knitters Guild which is one afternoon every month. We do the third Saturday of each month. A lot of people attend and they run it as a meeting with minutes and give details of upcoming events - such as knit in public evenings, craft fairs and such and even arrange the odd trip to craft shows and such. People are encouraged to help each other, they have classes in how to do stuff - this is where I learned to knit socks on circulars and we have afternoon tea and raffles. We also usually have a yarn vendor attend, so that people can choose yarn and patterns, they also have a library of books that can be borrowed and one of those gadgets that winds yarn from a skein into a ball that anyone can borrow. The guild is committed to keeping the art of knitting alive and encourages people to'show and tell' their work each meeting and people volunteer to set up the room (tables and chairs) and provide afternoon tea which is generally sandwiches, cakes and other goodies. We have a meeting convenor, treasurer, and secretary and a monthly newsletter. There are many branches of the guild all around the country.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

gginastoria said:


> I'm a lefty knitter so I can't demonstrate a technique but I am always willing to help when I can by explaining. However it is frustrating when a new knitter wants help because they have chosen a pattern that is more advanced. I appreciate that they are adventurous knitters but they come back to the next session and haven't knitted a stitch at home. I have had to start over every week. It made the group more of a chore than fun.


Lefty knitter take heart! At least one member of my knitting group is fascinated with my Eastern European knit style and wants to learn it. Maybe you can start a trend.


----------



## sharla2012 (Jan 20, 2012)

Any knitting group I have ever joined has always been helpful"....that's the one thing o found with knitters that I love...they like to share their skill....


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

If you are not willing to help others and except help from others, why go to a knitting group? I thought that giving and getting help was the purpose. If I want to just sit and knit and talk to others, I can do that any where. I don't need a knitting group.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input. Some of your answers make me wonder if there is not an ulterior motive for not helping others. I can see why they might not want to do it for free. I will forget that group and stick with the small group that is closer to my home.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Knitting groups that don't help others with their skills defeat the purpose. We help with knitting skills, and with whatever is going on in each others' lives. I've cut down from five to one group, much more manageable, but an still stop in at any of the other groups should I so choose.


----------



## Teresa1 (Jul 17, 2014)

My knitting group is very helpful and we all help each other, that is how it should be we are there as women to teach each other.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nitnurse said:


> I go to Knitters Guild which is one afternoon every month. We do the third Saturday of each month. A lot of people attend and they run it as a meeting with minutes and give details of upcoming events - such as knit in public evenings, craft fairs and such and even arrange the odd trip to craft shows and such. People are encouraged to help each other, they have classes in how to do stuff - this is where I learned to knit socks on circulars and we have afternoon tea and raffles. We also usually have a yarn vendor attend, so that people can choose yarn and patterns, they also have a library of books that can be borrowed and one of those gadgets that winds yarn from a skein into a ball that anyone can borrow. The guild is committed to keeping the art of knitting alive and encourages people to'show and tell' their work each meeting and people volunteer to set up the room (tables and chairs) and provide afternoon tea which is generally sandwiches, cakes and other goodies. We have a meeting convenor, treasurer, and secretary and a monthly newsletter. There are many branches of the guild all around the country.


Sounds very much like how our Guild operates (we have one official meeting a month and one Knit and Knatter a month). This weekend we are at a Craft Fair, hope I get some knitting done but expect I'll be mainly talking. ANd we have knitters of all levels-we most members being more than willing to help out others.

Our KP group we help each other- some of us help more than others becuase we are more knowledgeable and/or confident in teaching others.

For most knitters I think it is just instinct to spread the knowledge we have to others- whether it be teaching a newbie or introducing a more experienced knitter to new skills.My skills have widened greatly becuase of KP (Maybe not good! I just don't have time to do all I want to do).


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Sounds very much like how our Guild operates (we have one official meeting a month and one Knit and Knatter a month). This weekend we are at a Craft Fair, hope I get some knitting done but expect I'll be mainly talking. ANd we have knitters of all levels-we most members being more than willing to help out others.
> 
> Our KP group we help each other- some of us help more than others becuase we are more knowledgeable and/or confident in teaching others.
> 
> For most knitters I think it is just instinct to spread the knowledge we have to others- whether it be teaching a newbie or introducing a more experienced knitter to new skills.My skills have widened greatly becuase of KP (Maybe not good! I just don't have time to do all I want to do).


I am a member of the Adelaide KP Knitting Group and I have received invaluable help and advice from this lovely group. We are all there to enjoy knitting, nattering and helping others to hone their skills. I look forward to our twice monthly get-togethers. Actually, Darowil has to take responsibility for creating my sock knitting addiction......lol!!!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

No way. In our group everyone that is able to helps another if need arises. My advise, find a more friendlier group.


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

i just started a knitting group in my town and we had our first meeting last tuesday. half were experienced needle works and half weren't. everyone paired up and helped the unexperienced. all had a great time spending some quality women time together. that is what my idea of a knitting group should be


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

We have even taken turns untangling a yarn vomit. Work on it a bit, pass it along the table. Got it done, and got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

I belong to two local knitting groups and in both groups, experienced knitters enjoy helping others with knitting questions. We actually have taught some teens how to knit. Some of our LYS teach knitting but at a very hefty fee. It is nice to be able to teach others for free. 

Some of my best knitting tips have been learned at local knitting groups.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

The members of my knitting group are always very helpful and encouraging to other members of our group. We don't limit the members to just knitting either. Any type of needlecraft is welcomed. We have members that crochet, do needlepoint, cross stitch, etc.


----------



## knittnnana (Apr 20, 2013)

AdeleRM said:


> Isn't it a shame that there are people with attitude? I think they must be very unhappy.


Wow. I agree. Guess she wasn't there to make new friends!


----------



## Sue Bee (Mar 31, 2013)

How I would love to have a knitting group nearby. I live in nw Columbus, Ohio. Anyone know of such a group, or wish to get something started ???? Send me a p m .......


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

In my group at the senior center, there are various levels of skills. I've been disappointed in one member who didn't practice at all at home after I'd worked hard to prepare to teach her to crochet left-handed. Each week she was at the same spot and after I explained that unless she practiced, I couldn't help her improve, she quit coming. Most are enthusiastic and we do help each other. Some just drop in for a specific question and visit until their project is done; others are regulars. I give my time and often don't get anything done on my own. Today I hope to finish a gift due tomorrow, but it's a pleasant time to get together.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Sounds just like our group.



AdeleRM said:


> In all groups I've been in, knitters help others as needed. I get less knitting done at knitting groups than at home, because we are always talking - sometimes about knitting, sometimes about everything else in our lives.


----------



## Janet301 (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow. You all sure piled on that unfortunate lady that had an opinion yesterday. Give her a berk as well please.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

So sorry to hear that. I belong to a group and they ALL are willing to help me when I am in need of help. They even fix my booboos when I did a mistake, hahaha. I think it is the best group ever. :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

AdeleRM said:


> Isn't it a shame that there are people with attitude? I think they must be very unhappy.


Or very, very, full of themselves and their own self-importance! How sad to live life that way  I would rather try and help someone, even if I'm not sure of the answer, at least I would try. :wink:

RobbiD


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Without my weekly knitting group meeting, I would be totally isolated from all human companionship. I love my husband, but ... I also need to interact with others, preferably others who are interested in the same things I am - knitting is one of those things, and himself couldn't be _less_ interested in it.
> 
> In our group, we swap patterns/yarn/tools. We give them to new knitters to get them started. (We wish to share our addiction!) We learn from one another, nosh, discuss all subjects. We knit on what we wish, donate if we wish. Our levels of skill span the gamut from rank beginner to super-expert (_not_ me!). Some of us are single, some married, one a widow. Most of us place our weekly meeting at the top of our priority lists, and our families have learned to work around it.
> 
> I do _not_ understand gathering to *just* knit with not communal sharing/learning/conversing! What's the point??


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

AngieR said:


> I love my group because we are a diverse group of knitters, from beginners to experts. It is drop in so if you have errands or appointments you come when you can. We talk, we laugh, we teach, we learn. Sometimes someone will bring a snack and we celebrate birthdays. Most of us knit for charity giving and some knit personal items. One of our knitters said she was in a group that all had to knit the same thing and there was no talking at all. Not for me.


My group is more like the first one you described. In fact we have become good friends. I think this was the original idea of the pioneer women's quilting bees. Being sociable was important since they lived so far away from each other. Teaching the young brides was also important.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

IMHO...there are two entities here.
One is a social group, the other a learning group.
Social is exactly as described throughout these posts...but if I pay $40 and up for an instructor to teach a new technique, I expect to pay attention and not socialize til later. We have an excellent teacher, who plans the class, with occasional pauses, for everyone to catch up, then offers any needed help at the end. There are tables and sofas for socializing after class. Couldn't be better. Maggie


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

My group meets to make things for charity, and everyone is always ready and willing to help if someone has a question or is stuck on a project. The other day a lady brought in a big tangle of yarn and two of us sat and untangled it for her. I can't believe anyone wouldn't be glad to help another. Everyone was a beginner once.


----------



## Sharonll (Jun 14, 2013)

How sad to be so selfish that you cannot share. We belong to a most wonderful group. From beginners to expert designers we are all equals. We have just started something new. Speed knitting.
Three or four members that have specialized knowledge volunteer to teach us their techniques. We count off into four smaller groups and spend 15 minutes in each speed knitting class. We have done this twice and have all learned so much. Our chairperson is a committed knitter who likes variety is always looking for ways to challenge us. I feel so lucky to be a part of the Northumberland Hooks and Needles.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

gosh if you just want to put your head down and knit you might as well stay at home and knit alone lol.

i must admit our mthly group chats and eats and compares FO's more than we knit i fear.... but like most groups there are a variety of skill levlels ...i think it is a great compliment if someone asks me for help ... it means they trust me to help them and not mess them up....


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh my! I'm sorry for your negative experience. I belong to a knitting class and a once a month knitting group. We all help each other. The groups skill level varies. We have beginners to experienced and all in between. I can't imagine the ladies in this group not helping others.


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

I was shocked to read your post about non helpers. I attend a knitting group here in the UK, it is held in a yarn/craft store and the people who come in and watch us and say I wish I could do that is unbelievable, we always tell them that there are only two stitches to knitting and if they want to learn, just come along, we have got lots of ladies and one gent knitting, we have a laugh and all help each other out if we can. What is the point of going if you are not going to interact?

Sheila


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Colorgal said:


> One of the older group members scolded me for helping and told the newbies they could take a class or pay someone to teach them. Nothing for free. I quit the group.


SOME people just can't stand to see somebody else do a good turn for a neighbor. I don't like to be around such folks and avoid them whenever I can.
I hope you at least gave her that "Look" that made your kiddles shake in their sneakers. As my UK pals would say, "Bloody cheek!"
At our VA Knitting group, we are always willing to help anyone who comes and asks. I'm glad that we have such an atmosphere---makes being there more relaxing and fun---new knitters don't need to be intimidated. They need to be brought up to speed by the more experienced folks.
Anyhow, that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Why I do not help people with knitting problems.

I try to help.. someone else tells them another way to knit,then another then another, By the time the person with a problem leaves they are confused and problem not solved.
I let the "know it alls" do their thing.
Once a knitter knows more they can learn new tricks.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

jinx said:


> The other day I was surprised to read in another post that some people find it rude when other members of a knitting group ask for help. I assumed a free knitting group was for visiting, knitting, and sharing. Silly me. It never occurred to me that some people just went to the meetings to only knit.
> I have to apologize to most of the ladies that have a group near me. I stopped going because I thought they were rude as they did not help others that needed help. I would have two or three people waiting for me to help and no one else would assist them. Is this what goes on in most groups? How sad.


In our group, some of the knitters are beginners and don't feel they can help others. I only started knitting again 3 years ago, but I picked up quickly, and our minister who started the group considers me more advanced than some of the others. She says I have a lot of patience with people. I do try, but sometimes I would rather knit than instruct. We have been getting a lot of crocheters lately and I do crochet, but the group doesn't know I was crocheting long before knitting, so I do hang back when someone wants to learn, but if asked I would help. Maybe you could say, "Mary,or who ever, would you like to help so and so this time?" You'd might be surprised to find others that would like the idea that you think they are good enough to help.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

I am in two knitting groups in LYS in Indiana. The other knitters there are always welcoming of newcomers and more than willing to help if someone has a question. It is not rude to ask for help or to offer it.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

davidw1226 said:


> I am in two knitting groups in LYS in Indiana. The other knitters there are always welcoming of newcomers and more than willing to help if someone has a question. It is not rude to ask for help or to offer it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jinx said:


> The other day I was surprised to read in another post that some people find it rude when other members of a knitting group ask for help. I assumed a free knitting group was for visiting, knitting, and sharing. Silly me. It never occurred to me that some people just went to the meetings to only knit.
> I have to apologize to most of the ladies that have a group near me. I stopped going because I thought they were rude as they did not help others that needed help. I would have two or three people waiting for me to help and no one else would assist them. Is this what goes on in most groups? How sad.


I am not sure but I was asked to join a sorority and after about a year and a half it became clear to me that it was just a meet and b..ch session and all the hard work and help we were suppose to be giving to the community (which is why I joined) wasn't going to happen.. the last straw was when we were suppose to help a young man with his dental bill and we only sent $50 dollars.. that wouldn't even get him through the door!! I know for a fact that the reserves would of paid for the whole thing but they didn't want to part with the money... I was out there raising funds and know that the bill would of been a drop in the bucket!! Some groups are just not worth the time to be involved with!!


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Colorgal said:


> I had the same problem here in Tucson. Some new members came to learn to knit or better their skills. I was always willing to help them and it was my social couple of hours and I can also knit at home. It was nice to make new friends. One of the older group members scolded me for helping and told the newbies they could take a class or pay someone to teach them. Nothing for free. I quit the group.


 I do think this is a hard call to make unless folks agree about what kind of knitting group they are forming.

If it's an open knitting group with posted meeting times, say at a library or community center, then I think you have to accept all comers, including those who can't knit and who want to learn. You may have some wiggle room here. Not everyone is a good teacher, and a newbie at an open group might need to offer a small fee for private time with a knitter willing to teach.

If it's an unposted knitters' group which meets by invitation in a public place, like a coffee shop, members may want to agree that they will only invite or accept knitters who can work independently. Maybe you will be willing to offer advice on how to acquire new skills, but it's totally reasonable to be clear that the meetings are for working, sharing and chatting, not teaching.

As someone who teaches knitting, it's my experience that the process of getting someone up to speed with needles and yarn is tedious for onlookers, takes a good bit of time, and is more effective in a quiet environment where teacher and student can concentrate.

_Oops...I didn't read the entire thread (and I still haven't) so if this redundant, my apologies._


----------



## concl8ve (Mar 12, 2014)

I paid for a class to learn how to make a sweater (for an experienced knitter)I did not get any direction from the instructor. I ended up helping several people, which I did not mind but I feel the instructor reaped the benefits in that situation. I quit going after four sessions.


----------



## RubyEddy (Jul 12, 2014)

jinx said:


> The other day I was surprised to read in another post that some people find it rude when other members of a knitting group ask for help. I assumed a free knitting group was for visiting, knitting, and sharing. Silly me. It never occurred to me that some people just went to the meetings to only knit.
> I have to apologize to most of the ladies that have a group near me. I stopped going because I thought they were rude as they did not help others that needed help. I would have two or three people waiting for me to help and no one else would assist them. Is this what goes on in most groups? How sad.


We are in a group that meets for charity purposes, as well as working on personal projects. Among ourselves, we have been supportive, and offer assistance. Every month there will be a newcomer who shows up to learn to knit (bringing no supplies), or others who want help with a project. It would be more satisfying if these newcomers would return to future meetings and pay it forward, but they tend to leave after being helped.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Several ladies (no gentlemen yet) at our local Meeting for Worship started a biweekly knitting group last fall. It's mostly a social get together but we do get a lot of knitting finished. Everyone is a fairly adept knitter but we do give advice and help if needed. Thanks to all you KPers and all I've learned here, I'm considered something of an expert (HA! Not.) A new lady came 2 weeks ago who had not knitted for like 40 years, had 2 skeins of mystery yarn and a pattern. I showed her how to determine weight of the yarn while another lady found the chart on her smart phone.(first time I'd ever actually done it but it worked a charm)She showed up this week with her beautiful baby sweater with owls across the yoke half done. I taught another lady how to rescue her vest with a stretchier cast off so it would go over her GS's head.

But we mostly socialize, discuss books, social issues, etc.


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

If you are uncomfortable in a group because of the help issue, why not bring up the subject and get a consensus as to whether help should be a component of the group. I belong to several groups and help was discussed up front so that there would be no hard feelings. Also, you can tell a person who needs help that they should go to their LYS to get help. Knitting should be enjoyable, not uncomfortable in any way.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

That is so very sad. My 2 groups are so wonderful with everyone always, always ready to help. I feel very fortunate to have such fantastic new friends that not only enjoy knitting and crocheting, but enjoy being together, laughing together and supporting each other when needed.


----------



## jennifer57 (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't think that is rude at all to ask for help in a small group especially if it is free or for charity. But I do think it is rude when a member of a group of like 5 years who was in a terrible accident hit by a drunk driver and not one card, a email nothing to check on the member. how rude makes a person wonder if knitting for charity is worth the heart break. P.S. I'm only posting this cause some of the members have responded to this.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

When I retired I joined two knitting groups. In the past I knitted alone but my skills were not growing. We help each other and challenge each other to master difficult patterns.

Most of all I love that both groups knit for charities. Most crafty people are wonderful but you do have some people that you run from.

I hope you will always pass on your skills if the person is open and willing to receive.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Colorgal said:


> I had the same problem here in Tucson. Some new members came to learn to knit or better their skills. I was always willing to help them and it was my social couple of hours and I can also knit at home. It was nice to make new friends. One of the older group members scolded me for helping and told the newbies they could take a class or pay someone to teach them. Nothing for free. I quit the group.


I think I would have told her she was a grinch, that if I wanted to encourage new knitters, I would, that it is a craft that I do because it makes me happy and helping others also makes me happy. I might just have started a new group that didn't include her.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

What a shame! There is at least one lady in the group I go to that has been known to take home with her someone else's messed up knitting project, ribbit or tink, fix it and sometimes finish it. 
The other nice thing about sharing in groups is that we all have something to contribute, novice or expert. I was able to show a new way of joining in round to several ladies who very much appreciated it and I am far from being an expert.
Many of the older ladies do not go on Youtube or the internet and do not have the benefit of all the video tutorials etc.
Sometimes I get very little knitted because I am talking or helping but I am glad to be in the company of so many wonderful ladies and one man. We have a great time and meet twice a week.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

Our sr. center has a crochet group called Creative Crochet. I was invited to attend several years ago and told them that I did not crochet, just knit. no problem, we would love to have you. We now have about as may knitters as crocheters and have officially changed to name to Creative Needlework. Some do embroidery, crossstitch, etc. I even taught a beginners knitting group and may do so again. I our group everyone helps anyone that needs it. Happy Knitting.


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Ours is always a helping session, we have taught total beginners, including a guy, we have people who simply can't remember learning to knit and everything in between Great group


----------



## Diane Schillo (Aug 26, 2012)

That's crazy..before I moved to Missouri last October I was in a knitting crochet whatever you wanted to do group on Wednesday night. We knit we crocheted we talked we laughed and we had dessert. It was wonderful and I miss it every day as well as the friends I made. We still text and call...but if someone needed help we tried our best. There is nothing in this world better than a knitting group.EXCEPT BUYING YARN!!! Go back to your group and help who needs it..sometimes its more than knitting help that they need.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

It really depends on the group as many of the knitters who attend are 'newbies' or know just the very basics and don't feel confident in teaching.

I've also seen posts be a group's moderator that they either do help/teach or that they do not teach at all. You just have to find the group you are comfortable at....and there are quite a few.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

the only one we have locally is the sen center and they are always glad to help each other.


jinx said:


> The other day I was surprised to read in another post that some people find it rude when other members of a knitting group ask for help. I assumed a free knitting group was for visiting, knitting, and sharing. Silly me. It never occurred to me that some people just went to the meetings to only knit.
> I have to apologize to most of the ladies that have a group near me. I stopped going because I thought they were rude as they did not help others that needed help. I would have two or three people waiting for me to help and no one else would assist them. Is this what goes on in most groups? How sad.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

the only one we have locally is the sen center and they are always glad to help each other.


jinx said:


> The other day I was surprised to read in another post that some people find it rude when other members of a knitting group ask for help. I assumed a free knitting group was for visiting, knitting, and sharing. Silly me. It never occurred to me that some people just went to the meetings to only knit.
> I have to apologize to most of the ladies that have a group near me. I stopped going because I thought they were rude as they did not help others that needed help. I would have two or three people waiting for me to help and no one else would assist them. Is this what goes on in most groups? How sad.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I would not want to be part of a group that is unwilling to help others.
Jane


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Colorgal said:


> I had the same problem here in Tucson. Some new members came to learn to knit or better their skills. I was always willing to help them and it was my social couple of hours and I can also knit at home. It was nice to make new friends. One of the older group members scolded me for helping and told the newbies they could take a class or pay someone to teach them. Nothing for free. I quit the group.


Before I left I believe I would have had to ask who started the group and have a talk with her. If someone is willing to help a beginner learn to knit, what business is it of someone else.

I quit a group basically for the same reasons, the people there just weren't friendly at all. And if I tried to help someone I was put down and basically told I didn't know what I was talking about. I may not be the best knitter around but I can at least try to help someone else.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

AdeleRM said:


> In all groups I've been in, knitters help others as needed. I get less knitting done at knitting groups than at home, because we are always talking - sometimes about knitting, sometimes about everything else in our lives.


This sounds like the two groups I am part of. One is actually a fiber art group and we do all sorts of fiber related crafts. We talk about everything and help each other far more than we actually knit, crochet, weave, spin, etc.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

jinx said:


> The other day I was surprised to read in another post that some people find it rude when other members of a knitting group ask for help. I assumed a free knitting group was for visiting, knitting, and sharing. Silly me. It never occurred to me that some people just went to the meetings to only knit.
> I have to apologize to most of the ladies that have a group near me. I stopped going because I thought they were rude as they did not help others that needed help. I would have two or three people waiting for me to help and no one else would assist them. Is this what goes on in most groups? How sad.


Wow. I wish you were close enough to our group. Everyone is eager to stick their nose into everyone else's projects, ask questions, offer help, ask for help, offer to trade surplus supplies, etc. The only rude I ever found was at a LYS (now out of business) where, if you didn't knit Continental you were flatly told not to come back until you learned to knit "right". If you ever come to Charleston, let me know and I'll send you details.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I do not understand gathering to just knit with not communal sharing/learning/conversing! What's the point??


Amen to that! We laugh and have a great time. I can only bring simple things to knit at group because I always had to rip back when I got home. Too much socializing going on to concentrate on a hard pattern. I can do that alone at home.
Yesterday, one of the ladies brought her 7 yr old GD so that I could teach her to knit. She asked me first and said she just didn't have the patience for it. 
This little girl now has a great memory of senior ladies who still have fun. 
My favorite thing that happened though was when she saw me get on my bike to go home and she said in a shocked voice, "I didn't know old ladies could ride bikes!" So I said, "Old ladies can do whatever they want."


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Colorgal said:


> I had the same problem here in Tucson. Some new members came to learn to knit or better their skills. I was always willing to help them and it was my social couple of hours and I can also knit at home. It was nice to make new friends. One of the older group members scolded me for helping and told the newbies they could take a class or pay someone to teach them. Nothing for free. I quit the group.


That is terrible! I was in a craft group where they sewed, knitted and crocheted, and I had to quit because the very lady that invited me in had a habit of insulting me and being rude. The others said, "Oh, it's just her way." But I seemed to be the only one she picked on. I left, of course. Now, I can't find a group that meets during the week, so KP is my only knitting group for now.


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Way to go, Sewvirgo- in our group everything from shanks mare to old truck and one old Jag to motorbike is in the parking lot


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

jinx said:


> The other day I was surprised to read in another post that some people find it rude when other members of a knitting group ask for help. I assumed a free knitting group was for visiting, knitting, and sharing. Silly me. It never occurred to me that some people just went to the meetings to only knit.
> I have to apologize to most of the ladies that have a group near me. I stopped going because I thought they were rude as they did not help others that needed help. I would have two or three people waiting for me to help and no one else would assist them. Is this what goes on in most groups? How sad.


I read that post, and was under the impression that it was not a knitting group, but a paid class in which the teacher was not prepared and not very knowledgeable. I agree giving help to others is the thing to do - makes it more fun! However, a paid class is a bit different.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd love to be near a knitting group. I have had people ask me individually for help and I am always glad to give it. Makes me feel good that I am able to share something with which I am halfway proficient! I am useless at most domestic chores, i.e. cooking, baking,mending, etc.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

jinx said:


> The other day I was surprised to read in another post that some people find it rude when other members of a knitting group ask for help. I assumed a free knitting group was for visiting, knitting, and sharing. Silly me. It never occurred to me that some people just went to the meetings to only knit.
> I have to apologize to most of the ladies that have a group near me. I stopped going because I thought they were rude as they did not help others that needed help. I would have two or three people waiting for me to help and no one else would assist them. Is this what goes on in most groups? How sad.


I agree. My former pastor's wife once asked me if I would teach her how to cast on the stitches of her knitting needle, she wanted her cast on edge to look as neat as mine usually does, so, before one evening service, we each brought a pair of needles & some scrap yarn & I taught her how to cast on the way I do it. I didn't have a problem with helping her.


----------



## mu6gr8 (Jun 7, 2011)

I thought the post was by someone who had paid for a class and, once there, ended up teaching some basics to others in the class. The bottom line was that she ended up doing the teaching, instead of getting the benefit of instruction she'd paid for. I totally understand her perspective, and at the same time wouldn't hesitate to help someone who had a question.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Not in my experience. The one group that I went to ,every one was helping every one else. The other group did not want to have new people join them so do not know what they did or did not do.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I've belonged to 4 or 5 groups at one time or another and they have all been nice,helpful,chatty and fun. At one time I went to a group where I was probably 15 0r 20 years older than everyone else. I found out they emailed each other,went places together,etc. and I felt like the odd person out. I went a few time then didn't go again.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Janet301 said:


> Wow. You all sure piled on that unfortunate lady that had an opinion yesterday. Give her a berk as well please.


I can't see that anyone "piled on" any one else. Everyone was simply sharing about their own experience with knitting groups and generally agreeing that a group should be for both socializing and helping each other.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Keep going to the group or start your own group where all degrees of knitter will feel welcome.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I go to a knitting group and we have a very fun time. If someone needs help, we do our best to help. I can't imagine being in a group of women that are just there for themselves. We are all here for each other on KP, that's what it is all about, isn't it?


----------



## Deeds825 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sadly, we do not have any knitting groups in my area - but I have always envisioned a group of women (and men) sitting, chatting, working on whatever project they desired and helped each other learn and exchange new ideas and techniques.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

Colorgal said:


> One of the older group members scolded me for helping and told the newbies they could take a class or pay someone to teach them. Nothing for free. I quit the group.


Why would you allow "one" person to dictate? Did you respond to her at the time or was your only response to quit the group?


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

The group were lucky to have you there to help it is sad that the other knitters would not help and advise the knitters as that is how most of us learn


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Please don't give up on the group. Our group meets three times a month. Two of the meetings are a combination of laughter, discussion, projects we need to work on for charity. We set aside one meeting for working on personal projects, help with projects or learning new techniques. I ope you will continue to help those who need it. It is rewarding for you and helps keep our craft alive.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

The inspiration one receives from my knitting group is one of the major reasons for attending. We share information, patterns, yarns, needles... whatever is needed and we are happy to do so. That's the reason for our group!

One lady told us about an hour ago that she also attends a larger nearby group - 'about 30' of us - and they bring so many different new things they're working on that they keep others busy trying new garments they've not knit before.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Deeds825 said:


> Sadly, we do not have any knitting groups in my area - but I have always envisioned a group of women (and men) sitting, chatting, working on whatever project they desired and helped each other learn and exchange new ideas and techniques.


Start one!! Don't know where you live, but if there is anywhere near you that sells yarn, ask if you can put up a notice inviting people to such a group. Or if you go to a church, put up a notice there. Put up a notice in the library. Is there a senior center nearby?

Find somewhere comfortable to meet - ask your local library if they have a community room you can use, or community halls, etc. As these may all be strangers, I would hesitate to have it at a private home.

If you get this far, it sound from all these posts, that at the first meeting you should all discuss expectations of the group and set basic guidelines for behavior.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

In our knitting group which numbers about 30 everyone helps if they can and if someone asks you something and don't know how which happens all the time because we have people with varying degrees of knowledge we refer them to someone in the group that can help. I would never have improved my skills without the help of the many knitters in the group as well as the excellent knitters here.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Sewvirgo said:


> Amen to that! We laugh and have a great time. I can only bring simple things to knit at group because I always had to rip back when I got home. Too much socializing going on to concentrate on a hard pattern. I can do that alone at home.
> Yesterday, one of the ladies brought her 7 yr old GD so that I could teach her to knit. She asked me first and said she just didn't have the patience for it.
> This little girl now has a great memory of senior ladies who still have fun.
> My favorite thing that happened though was when she saw me get on my bike to go home and she said in a shocked voice, "I didn't know old ladies could ride bikes!" So I said, "Old ladies can do whatever they want."


You go, girl :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> That is terrible! I was in a craft group where they sewed, knitted and crocheted, and I had to quit because the very lady that invited me in had a habit of insulting me and being rude. The others said, "Oh, it's just her way." But I seemed to be the only one she picked on. I left, of course. Now, I can't find a group that meets during the week, so KP is my only knitting group for now.


If there is a Hobby Lobby or Joanne's nearby, they may already have a group.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

itip2 said:


> Way to go, Sewvirgo- in our group everything from shanks mare to old truck and one old Jag to motorbike is in the parking lot


I love it!!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Clancy P said:


> If there is a Hobby Lobby or Joanne's nearby, they may already have a group.


Thank you! I never thought of that! I shall check into it. We have one on this side of town about 20 minutes away. I notice Hobby Lobby has different groups, so they would be most likely to have a knitting/crocheting groups.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Before I retired from work I belonged to a very large knitting group (75 members}. We all helped each other whenever anyone needed help. There was one lady in the group that we really tried to have not help others because she didn't have the patience needed to help them. We actually saw her slap a newbie's hand because she wasn't doing something correctly. Some people have the patience and want to further the arts while others don't have the patience or prefer not to help so they should leave that to another member. The smaller group I belong to (10 members) helps each other but if they want to learn to knit socks on two circular needles or something more involved than just a quick thing they prefer to pay you for teaching them.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Surprised, I thought like you. I have never gone to a free, or pay group, so I really didn't know what goes on. My daughter found a group for she and I, then she was told she had cancer and she was way to sick to go, and I stuck by her side as much as she wanted me to. By the time she felt like going, the group had been cancelled because of not enough people.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Surprised, I thought like you. I have never gone to a free, or pay group, so I really didn't know what goes on. My daughter found a group for she and I, then she was told she had cancer and she was way to sick to go, and I stuck by her side as much as she wanted me to. By the time she felt like going, the group had been cancelled because of not enough people.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I enjoy helping others and accepting help! I think informal knitting get-togethers are for that, socializing AND knitting, but if just to knit, why not stay home and knit and save the gas.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Strikes me that she had a side line in private lessons going,or am I getting more cynical in my old age?Please read what is under my signature,it's what I try to live by.Lindseymary


----------



## Laurel Beale (Jan 17, 2014)

Heavens, what is a knitting group for but to help spread a love of knitting.I tell new knitters someone will help you if I can't get right over to help.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gginastoria said:


> I'm a lefty knitter so I can't demonstrate a technique ...


Really? I wish I'd had access to a 'lefty knitter' when I decided to knit backwards on my Potato-Chip/Helix Scarf! I had to figure out how to manipulate needles, yarn, and going backwards on my own. I would probably have been easier learning from a lefty than muddling through on my own. I still haven't figured out how to do increases or decreases while going backwards; for those, I have to turn my work around.

Advantages to learning to go in the other direction: brain cell stimulation, training small muscles in new patterns, just plain LEARNING.

So, help by showing techniques! Why not! Being a lefty isn't a handicap.


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

I belong to a knitting group of wonderful ladies. As someone else posted, we sometimes do more talking than knitting but it is a time when we share patterns and techniques with one another. I always look forward to seeing what the others have made since the last time we met. I think the purpose of a knitting group is to share your talents and I'm so glad that I'm fortunate enough to be knitting with a great group of ladies. This site has especially helpful people and itsn't it wonderful that we can communicate with people from all over the world!!


----------



## crafty4231 (May 12, 2012)

Helping someone with a problem or teaching someone to knit is very gratifying. I help people that come to our meetings whenever I can.


----------



## Bevknitsallthetime (Mar 7, 2013)

The KnitWits group I belong to is wonderful and I hate to miss a meeting on a Thursday morning. We all share our love of knitting or crocheting by sharing new patterns, helping others learn new stitches, teach newbies, and we all go home refreshed after being with such a caring and loving group. Our group has grown to 42 and, although we do a lot of socializing and not much gets done on Thursday mornings, we do a lot of charity work which is a blessing to each of us. LOVE MY KNIT WIT FRIENDS!


----------



## Mmeth (Nov 3, 2013)

We just started a free open to everyone group on Monrie NY....we are happy to help...we call ourselves women with wool and welcome all levels of anyone who wants to do needle craft...we meet on Tuesday mornings from 10- noon.....


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been to knitting groups where all I did was help others undo their mistakes. I learned not to expect to get anything done and enjoyed helping . Sometimes it's really nice to go to my old group of expert knitters--and see what lovely things everyone is working on. Unfortunately, we don't get a chance to meet often with conflicting busy schedules.


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

I attend a knitting in group in my local library and everyone is so willing to give help where it is needed. One lady taught a young Japanese girl how to knit socks, another lady has just finished a hat that she crouched after learning how to crochet from a member of the group. We run a children's learn to knit morning one morning every second week during the school holidays. It is all good fun and we are now all friends having met at the knitting group. Take heart and you help where you can and I'm sure you will get great satisfaction from doing that.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

At our group, we help each other as needed, and even teach beginners.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

jinx said:


> The other day I was surprised to read in another post that some people find it rude when other members of a knitting group ask for help. I assumed a free knitting group was for visiting, knitting, and sharing. Silly me. It never occurred to me that some people just went to the meetings to only knit.
> I have to apologize to most of the ladies that have a group near me. I stopped going because I thought they were rude as they did not help others that needed help. I would have two or three people waiting for me to help and no one else would assist them. Is this what goes on in most groups? How sad.


I would call the group "Knitting Snobs". I am a self taught knitter and I always help anyone who ask for help. I have also taught ladies to knit in the round on two circular needles and they are fascinated plus the ladies that have learned how to knit in the round this way donate their hats for me to take to the hospitals. :lol:


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I belong to 2 groups in Laughlin NV. One that I started myself. We knit/crochet, show off each week the new things we have made or are making, have new crafters and everyone is always willing to help them learn a new craft and we have a great time making life long friendships. In the write up for my group, it reads it is for beginners to advanced and we are there to help each other and learn. It is at my church but anyone is welcome and we will begin working on prayers shawls soon for the whole community. This to me is what these groups are for.


----------



## grannymush (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't think people mind helping but at the group I go to there ia a lady who is very nice. The only problem is I'm just learning to crochet and have picked it up really quickly so the teacher gives me patterns that she know I can do or I find my own on the internet. The other lady always wants to do the same patterns as me. Now I don't mind helping now and then but I spent 3 classes working with her to understand a quite complicated pattern as she cannot understand written instructions. After all I go there for a break from work and to learn new techniques I am not the teacher .


----------



## 4jrodes (Feb 12, 2013)

At the knitting group I meet with we also have a lots of catching up, laughs, and discussions. We do not get much knitting done.. however when I joined this group there was 4 of us... now there is 8 and I am proud to say that most of us have learned to knit with this group of fine ladies. We love teaching & helping anyone who joins us. I would say of you don't feel comfortable with your group.. meet with those that need help elsewhere or different time and start a new group of knitting friends


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> The other day I was surprised to read in another post that some people find it rude when other members of a knitting group ask for help. I assumed a free knitting group was for visiting, knitting, and sharing. Silly me. It never occurred to me that some people just went to the meetings to only knit.
> I have to apologize to most of the ladies that have a group near me. I stopped going because I thought they were rude as they did not help others that needed help. I would have two or three people waiting for me to help and no one else would assist them. Is this what goes on in most groups? How sad.


Jinx, you would be a welcome addition to the group I knit with Monday mornings. We all help one another. We have exchanged e-mail addresses so we can look up You Tube videos and other kinds of help to share. All of us learn from one another. It is a sort of real time KP.


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

I belong to a group that has members with a variety of skill levels. Some are more willing to help than others. It seems the knitteers I would consider experts are far less willing to help others. Most do a good job of including and helping everyone.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Catarry said:


> I do think this is a hard call to make unless folks agree about what kind of knitting group they are forming.
> 
> If it's an open knitting group with posted meeting times, say at a library or community center, then I think you have to accept all comers, including those who can't knit and who want to learn. You may have some wiggle room here. Not everyone is a good teacher, and a newbie at an open group might need to offer a small fee for private time with a knitter willing to teach.
> 
> ...


At Knitters Guild groups (at least here in Australia anyway) we also have teaching sessions. These are generally free if the teacher is one of the KG members. If the lessons are from a person outside of the Guild who has been brought in to teach something then that person is paid for their time. Members can volunteer to conduct teaching sessions at the monthly meetings and anyone who wants to join in can if they are interested in learning the subject being taught. Such as steeking, crochet, sock knitting and so on. There are usually say 10 or 12 people out of 50 who will attend the sessions and the others are happy to sit and knit and chat. Members will tend to offer to teach if they are particularly experienced at something such as crochet and want to teach the newbies to crochet. We had a lady that was a teacher by profession and she held an sock knitting day at the Guild and she was an excellent teacher. She had the patience to do so, the skill to get her point across and paced the class so that nobody got left behind or confused. She had two of the other members on stand by to actively assist anyone who got stuck or made a mistake. It worked very well. I don't believe she was paid for doing this. Generally though if you get stuck or confused with something at KG and ask someone sitting nearby how to fix it, if they cannot help you - they may not know the answer, they will suggest someone who can and even get them to come over and take a look to see if they can fix your problem and show you where you went wrong. There is usually someone in the group who can answer any question as they all have a good mix of skill and experience. Just like on KP!


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

joannem602 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> In our group, we bring items that we are confident to share. I have taught Carol how to do Magic Loop. At the last get together, Judy "un-cast off" my bootie and finished it with Kitchener Stitch. Carol brought a friend that taught us all how to make a crocheted button from a loop. I knew these women were a blessing, but your post has made me appreciate them all the more.


I am in the same group as Joann and we all help each other, but sometimes we just talk. No one has ever refused anyone help. Why form a group if all you want to do is knit or crochet and not socialize or help others.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sadocd said:


> I am in the same group as Joann and we all help each other, but sometimes we just talk. No one has ever refused anyone help.
> *Why form a group if all you want to do is knit or crochet and not socialize or help others?*


*Exactly!*:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

The group I belong to help each other all the time. We even ask if there is anything members/visitors want help with and then we will pick a month to have a workshop on that problem. I don't think I would want to belong to a group that doesn't want to help each other.


----------



## Cheryl1814 (Feb 7, 2013)

jinx said:


> The other day I was surprised to read in another post that some people find it rude when other members of a knitting group ask for help. I assumed a free knitting group was for visiting, knitting, and sharing. Silly me. It never occurred to me that some people just went to the meetings to only knit.
> I have to apologize to most of the ladies that have a group near me. I stopped going because I thought they were rude as they did not help others that needed help. I would have two or three people waiting for me to help and no one else would assist them. Is this what goes on in most groups? How sad.


I belong to 2 knitting groups, one more formal than the other. In the formal group, we have from 6 to 6:30 to see the "Knit Doctor" someone who is willing to help with problems. Then we have a meeting including learning a new technique, or a speaker. We also take turns bringing a snack and something to drink. Everyone is very friendly and the President of the Guild even came to my house to teach me "intarsia" and didn't charge me a penny. She also writes patterns. The other group meets every Friday night and is much more social...we knit and talk and laugh a lot. If someone is stuck, there are a number of people willing to help out. I really look forward to our group meetings. So yes, you should be able to get help at any type of group if you need it!! Some women are just plain cranky I'm afraid! ;-)


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Really? I wish I'd had access to a 'lefty knitter' when I decided to knit backwards on my Potato-Chip/Helix Scarf! I had to figure out how to manipulate needles, yarn, and going backwards on my own. I would probably have been easier learning from a lefty than muddling through on my own. I still haven't figured out how to do increases or decreases while going backwards; for those, I have to turn my work around.
> 
> Advantages to learning to go in the other direction: brain cell stimulation, training small muscles in new patterns, just plain LEARNING.
> 
> So, help by showing techniques! Why not! Being a lefty isn't a handicap.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am more than happy to teach someone else my skills. My LYS manager told me the other night that I have the right attitude because I go to lessons $20.00 buy my gear from my LYS and Bess the lady that teaches us knows that I will try to do something new on my own but if I need help I will ask. If she is busy I will help other people with either knitting or crochet. I go because I love the new people I meet.

On the train my friend Jan and I are teaching a lady to knit. I have chosen a beginners beanie and she is doing so well. She does make mistakes but we soon put her right and tell her what she is doing wrong so she can learn.

My Knitters Guild (KG) we are all helpful to people who do not know something we will teach them. Also we have lessons each month so we can all learn more. I love both my LYS ladies and KG ladies.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

DianneG said:


> Take heart jinx, I believe most knitting groups are for teaching and learning and having a good time. We talk about anything while we teach and learn.. I don't get much knitting done there but wouldn't give up the time I spend there.
> Sometimes we have to also practice patients, kindness,and understanding.


I agree!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm not in a group but would like to be.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I belong to a group consisting of mainly quilters, some who crochet, some knitters, and other crafters. They meet 2x monthly. This is an informal group who help each other and talk about other subjects as well. Most do not knit but enjoy seeing what the knitters create. Since I could not bring the recent shawl I knitted to the next meeting, (have it wrapped to go) I took it to the home of one of the ladies. This woman is a terrific quilter but was happy to see the shawl I knitted (recently posted at KP.) She had seen it from the beginning and knew the problem I had with it. I wanted her to see the finished project. She, in turn, showed me her newest quilt! That's the kind of sharing I enjoy!


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I have two groups I go to...one is at a LYS, which is a drop in class and costs 10$... It has turned into a very social thing. A lot of us go even if we don't need help...we go to lunch after class and have organized outings. Our teacher is retiring now...so we are meeting at a restaurant until the store hires a new teacher.
The other one is in the condo building I live in...we meet once a week in the evening...drink wine. Most everyone is learning to knit and we knit blankets and hats for the hospital.
Both groups...there is a lot of help and sharing of knowledge...


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Nitnurse and I both go to the same Guild Meetings. Next year I have put my name down to teach cables as some people have a fear of cables. I will do some samples for the people that attend and will give them instructions (hard copy) and teach different types of cables because it is my forte.

The lady that did the all day sock lesson, as she is a member of our guild, I don't believe she got paid but our Secretary always bakes things to say Thank you to our teachers and also the retailers this year are getting a thank you present. One retailer loves sheep, so I have found a hot water bottle cover which I hope to make for her for next year.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

jinx said:


> The other day I was surprised to read in another post that some people find it rude when other members of a knitting group ask for help. I assumed a free knitting group was for visiting, knitting, and sharing. Silly me. It never occurred to me that some people just went to the meetings to only knit.
> I have to apologize to most of the ladies that have a group near me. I stopped going because I thought they were rude as they did not help others that needed help. I would have two or three people waiting for me to help and no one else would assist them. Is this what goes on in most groups? How sad.


I agree with you Jinx :thumbup:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

AdeleRM said:


> In all groups I've been in, knitters help others as needed. I get less knitting done at knitting groups than at home, because we are always talking - sometimes about knitting, sometimes about everything else in our lives.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## reddixon (Jan 23, 2013)

some people are not confident to give help to others or they are just not comfortable. In our group there is one lady who really enjoys instructing and so we usually direct people to her, but we have all given help when needed.


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

I know this post was started a while back, but after skimming through the many posts, I have to say, the original post is why I started the free meeting at my local library in Voorhees NJ. Because I know so many who need help, I can help them. Or I know who can, and enlist those with the skills the students need, to teach. I earned my right to become a fully library sanctioned event, which means the library now also promotes the meetings and guarantees us space to talk freely.

I have been to a few other meetings around and have not found too many eager to help others who are stuck. I love to learn. I seek out new skills all the time.... it is my addiction. But I also work to learn these skills to be able to pass them on. I mean whats the point of working a project and never sharing the joy of it??? Who will carry it on after us then? 
I thought if your hands are busy your mouth and ears are free, right? That is why we "stitch and bitch', right??

If I go to a local meeting that is not an otherwise structured 'class' I expect help or tips from the group. Otherwise seek a new group.

My advise- GO BACK THERE, be there for those that need it, show the group what they should be doing by example. 
And every once in a while it is ok to say ' I can tonight to really get something done, can I show/help you next time?' Or talk them through it...

Just my 2 bits.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

reddixon said:


> some people are not confident to give help to others or they are just not comfortable. In our group there is one lady who really enjoys instructing and so we usually direct people to her, but we have all given help when needed.


This is so true, even though you know what you are doing sometimes its hard to pass this on to someone else. There are so many methods of knitting, they might be knitting English and you can only knit continental.


----------



## KathMK (Jul 18, 2014)

.It's like on Ancestry. 

A lot of people keep their family trees personal and private - fair enough - and those that don't, like me, leave theirs open for others to look through and pick up hints and facts.

You are supposed to ask people with private trees nicely if they have a piece of information you have not got. Now I try to find all I can by myself and only ask when I am stuck.

Some people help with just the little bit you ask for and others just say NO, or just don't answer though I know that certificates and pictures I have scanned and uploaded on my tree have be copied and the facts take by the same people.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Without my weekly knitting group meeting, I would be totally isolated from all human companionship. I love my husband, but ... I also need to interact with others, preferably others who are interested in the same things I am - knitting is one of those things, and himself couldn't be _less_ interested in it.
> 
> In our group, we swap patterns/yarn/tools. We give them to new knitters to get them started. (We wish to share our addiction!) We learn from one another, nosh, discuss all subjects. We knit on what we wish, donate if we wish. Our levels of skill span the gamut from rank beginner to super-expert (_not_ me!). Some of us are single, some married, one a widow. Most of us place our weekly meeting at the top of our priority lists, and our families have learned to work around it.
> 
> I do _not_ understand gathering to *just* knit with not communal sharing/learning/conversing! What's the point??


I'm wit' youse, JJ! Why be part of a voluntary group if you can't be yourself and enjoy it?
Some people have to put others down in ANY situation. I feel sorry for them; but I can tell them to mind their own beeswax in a New York minute!

In our little VA group, rudeness isn't tolerated. For my part, I help if I can, keep my big mouth shut if I can't, and ask for help if I need it.

And what's this about your not being a "super-knitter"? 
Are you kidding? Ooops!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> ... And what's this about your not being a "super-knitter"?
> Are you kidding? Ooops!


No, I'm quite serious. I am not the one who churns out complicated socks on super-expensive yarns and makes lace-weight shawls with a bazillion nupps and/or beads. _She_ is the super-knitter in our little group. I think of myself as a technician. If knitting had a mechanic, that would be me. I'm good at finding overlooked errors - mine and others - and can often figure a 'fix' that doesn't require the ripping out of hours worth of work. I spend a lot of my group time helping others to see where they'd gone wrong and how might be the easiest way to either fix it or do it the next time. I have learned - the hard way - to only work on totally brainless stuff myself while there. Of late, that means weaving in ends on the backs of my dozen giant squares counterpane.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I think that part of the reason people join groups is to get help. I wouldn't want to go to a group where asking for or offering help is considered rude.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, I'm quite serious. I am not the one who churns out complicated socks on super-expensive yarns and makes lace-weight shawls with a bazillion nupps and/or beads. _She_ is the super-knitter in our little group. I think of myself as a technician. If knitting had a mechanic, that would be me. I'm good at finding overlooked errors - mine and others - and can often figure a 'fix' that doesn't require the ripping out of hours worth of work. I spend a lot of my group time helping others to see where they'd gone wrong and how might be the easiest way to either fix it or do it the next time. I have learned - the hard way - to only work on totally brainless stuff myself while there. Of late, that means weaving in ends on the backs of my dozen giant squares counterpane.


I appreciate that you are so knowledgeable about some of the details that have stymied me and so generous with sharing your knowledge. I look for your avatar and find some excellent ideas.


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

jinx said:


> The other day I was surprised to read in another post that some people find it rude when other members of a knitting group ask for help. I assumed a free knitting group was for visiting, knitting, and sharing. Silly me. It never occurred to me that some people just went to the meetings to only knit.
> I have to apologize to most of the ladies that have a group near me. I stopped going because I thought they were rude as they did not help others that needed help. I would have two or three people waiting for me to help and no one else would assist them. Is this what goes one in most groups? How sad.


That is one of the reason I quit going to a knitting group on the library where I live. I was the only person teaching. The teacher from the group is and 87 yr. old women very sweet and caring, she is also ill. I also left because one of the new person in the group started talking bad of the teacher which she only help other that is sad and dirty, no respect. Also she is the on who started the knitted group. And no one came to our teacher defence of course except me. So I left and have not gone back.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

belka453 said:


> That is one of the reason I quit going to a knitting group on the library where I live. I was the only person teaching. The teacher from the group is and 87 yr. old women very sweet and caring, she is also ill. I also left because one of the new person in the group started talking bad of the teacher which she only help other that is sad and dirty, no respect. Also she is the on who started the knitted group. And no one came to our teacher defence of course except me. So I left and have not gone back.


That's very sad.


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's very sad.


yes it is


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, I'm quite serious. I am not the one who churns out complicated socks on super-expensive yarns and makes lace-weight shawls with a bazillion nupps and/or beads. _She_ is the super-knitter in our little group. I think of myself as a technician. If knitting had a mechanic, that would be me. I'm good at finding overlooked errors - mine and others - and can often figure a 'fix' that doesn't require the ripping out of hours worth of work. I spend a lot of my group time helping others to see where they'd gone wrong and how might be the easiest way to either fix it or do it the next time. I have learned - the hard way - to only work on totally brainless stuff myself while there. Of late, that means weaving in ends on the backs of my dozen giant squares counterpane.


Jessica Jean you are a very kind-hearted and generous person. Since I can't be in your knitting group because distance is keeping us apart. I appreciate the help that you have given us on KP. More than once you came to my rescue, I do thank you.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Knitting makes me happy !

I belong to a sunday knitting group which is relaxing, funny and helpful. Each one is an inspiration to another and that is very good.

We always have a great time conversing and sharing advices, tips and experiences. Our members are always helping and encouraging the ones in need. Sometimes, I asked for an opinon on my project and I always received the best I could dream: *the truth*.

I really feel lucky to be a part of this group.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

belka453 said:


> That is one of the reason I quit going to a knitting group on the library where I live. I was the only person teaching. The teacher from the group is and 87 yr. old women very sweet and caring, she is also ill. I also left because one of the new person in the group started talking bad of the teacher which she only help other that is sad and dirty, no respect. Also she is the on who started the knitted group. And no one came to our teacher defence of course except me. So I left and have not gone back.


What a shame. And shame on the person who did the bad-mouthing. If she is so smart, she should just teach or shut up.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My friend and I were at the Wool Inn Penrith on Thursday night and a lady came in and starting speaking to me about being able to knit. She had just come in the shop to look. I told her that if she would like to knit she should join us at our Knitters Guild. I wrote down the date, what she needed to bring and also showed her a simple top down cardigan and so she left the shop feeling very excited about being taught how to knit. We have over 50 members in our KG and I can assure anyone who wants to learn to knit or crochet for that matter would be taught free of charge. This lady said she would buy her yarn, needles and pattern from the Wool Inn to make this sweater.

On Friday night there are three of us to knit on the train, one my friend and I are teaching how to knit on the train, so far she has made a nice easy beanie and now onto a little baby's neck down jacket. Our friend was feeling a bit down and we all said what we felt down about and then started to knit and soon got over our unhappy feelings. When this lady got off the train she said she would love to learn to knit, again I told her to go to the Wool Inn choose an easy pattern, get the tools and yarn from Anita and then turn up at our KG and we will teach her.

Hopefully these two ladies will turn up because I am excited to think we may be able to pass our wisdom on to two other ladies.


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> What a shame. And shame on the person who did the bad-mouthing. If she is so smart, she should just teach or shut up.


 :thumbup: that is the way I feel.


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

mavisb said:


> My friend and I were at the Wool Inn Penrith on Thursday night and a lady came in and starting speaking to me about being able to knit. She had just come in the shop to look. I told her that if she would like to knit she should join us at our Knitters Guild. I wrote down the date, what she needed to bring and also showed her a simple top down cardigan and so she left the shop feeling very excited about being taught how to knit. We have over 50 members in our KG and I can assure anyone who wants to learn to knit or crochet for that matter would be taught free of charge. This lady said she would buy her yarn, needles and pattern from the Wool Inn to make this sweater.
> 
> On Friday night there are three of us to knit on the train, one my friend and I are teaching how to knit on the train, so far she has made a nice easy beanie and now onto a little baby's neck down jacket. Our friend was feeling a bit down and we all said what we felt down about and then started to knit and soon got over our unhappy feelings. When this lady got off the train she said she would love to learn to knit, again I told her to go to the Wool Inn choose an easy pattern, get the tools and yarn from Anita and then turn up at our KG and we will teach her.
> 
> Hopefully these two ladies will turn up because I am excited to think we may be able to pass our wisdom on to two other ladies.


Wow that is how I feel. I met two ladies, in our church. Our church is huge you are always meeting people. This 2 ladies said to me they wish to learn how to knit. I told them I teach them for free. They are so happy, they are going to buy there supply. Also they told me our church has a group of ladies, that knit for donating for the needy. But they don't have a teacher, to teach others to knit. So I said I could teach there.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I belong to three different knit/chat groups. In all of them, we are at different skill levels, knit with different yarns, and have very different lives. But we are bound together by our love of knitting and the fact that as women, we share many life experiences. I have never found a single person that wasn't willing to help or teach if she could. We also share patterns and sometimes we even exchange yarns. We have gone on yarn crawls together and explored new shops. Over several years, we have become friends through the craft of knitting and crocheting. I might also add that our group encompasses women of several cultures--some of which are at war in their home countries--but we are not. Amazing how individuals can get along despite ideological differences.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

We have lost the only knitting group I could get to. The others are too far away or meet week nights (my husband works nights and I don't drive).

The founder of our group died and the Wed. meeting has someone with a lot of time in it to keep it going. The Sat. group does not. I've tried but it really gets lonely sitting at Panera knitting when nobody else shows up.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

That is too bad. I know it isn't fun waiting for people who don't show up. Our Wed morning group is kind of like that. It used to be 15 or more, but now we are down to about 5 or 6. Still enjoyable but I miss the others.


jbandsma said:


> We have lost the only knitting group I could get to. The others are too far away or meet week nights (my husband works nights and I don't drive).
> 
> The founder of our group died and the Wed. meeting has someone with a lot of time in it to keep it going. The Sat. group does not. I've tried but it really gets lonely sitting at Panera knitting when nobody else shows up.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> That is too bad. I know it isn't fun waiting for people who don't show up. Our Wed morning group is kind of like that. It used to be 15 or more, but now we are down to about 5 or 6. Still enjoyable but I miss the others.


We still have enough people who attend our Barnes and Noble group to have a fun time. Sometimes there are only two of us, but most times it is 6 or more, sometimes as many as 20.

One group at a local senior center ended up just being the two of us, and we spoke to the activities director about publicizing the activity and trying to build it up. It had been a large group at one time. She did nothing, so we stopped going and now go to a different senior center in another nearby town where the group is supported more energetically.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Well done Belka. You sound just like me, we want to help teach other people. At our Knitters Guild we have over 50 ladies and I am sure most of these people would help teach if necessary, Plus we have the added bonuses of having different lessons each month. I have offered to teach cables in January as we have trouble getting someone to teach the first month of the year.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

We also knit on the second Friday night of the month at the Sports Club on Macquarie Street, Springwood NSW. The most we have is five. Last month we had four of us and this coming month we may have at least six people. We frighten some of the men away from us. One man was rescued from us knitters as we sat in the lounges near him. It was quite funny, but we get men coming up saying how lovely it is to see us ladies knitting and enjoying ourselves.


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

darowil said:


> Sounds very much like how our Guild operates (we have one official meeting a month and one Knit and Knatter a month). This weekend we are at a Craft Fair, hope I get some knitting done but expect I'll be mainly talking. ANd we have knitters of all levels-we most members being more than willing to help out others.
> 
> Our KP group we help each other- some of us help more than others becuase we are more knowledgeable and/or confident in teaching others.
> 
> For most knitters I think it is just instinct to spread the knowledge we have to others- whether it be teaching a newbie or introducing a more experienced knitter to new skills.My skills have widened greatly becuase of KP (Maybe not good! I just don't have time to do all I want to do).


Darowil, Im looking for a knitting group in the northern suburbs of Adelaide but dont know where to start looking. Any suggestions


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

darowil said:


> Sounds very much like how our Guild operates (we have one official meeting a month and one Knit and Knatter a month). This weekend we are at a Craft Fair, hope I get some knitting done but expect I'll be mainly talking. ANd we have knitters of all levels-we most members being more than willing to help out others.
> 
> Our KP group we help each other- some of us help more than others becuase we are more knowledgeable and/or confident in teaching others.
> 
> For most knitters I think it is just instinct to spread the knowledge we have to others- whether it be teaching a newbie or introducing a more experienced knitter to new skills.My skills have widened greatly becuase of KP (Maybe not good! I just don't have time to do all I want to do).


Darowil, Im looking for a knitting group in the northern suburbs of Adelaide but dont know where to start looking. Any suggestions


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

A lot of the women that jpin my group come because they want to learn more about knitting or crocheing. It doesnt matter to us. Everyone helps out when we can and a lot of us have our specialities that we are known for. I love my group and wouldnt have it any other way, We had one lady come because she had started a project years ago but forgot how to do it. She came to see if someone knew how to help her and in the long run she taught us a new stitch. It was great. I cant imagine having a group that doesnt help each other. Oh and as far as having a project a little more advanced I did that years ago when I wanted to learn how to macrame. everyone was doing the Plant hangers and simple beginner things. Not me I figured as long a I had a teacher I would learn what I could while I could and started with a Hanging table. Ended up making 3 by the time the class was over. lolol


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Have you a Knitters Guild in South Australia. We have one running here in NSW. Great bunch of people and would help other people with problems as well. Good luck looking into it.


----------



## tracy (Apr 11, 2011)

I started going to my knitting group in the library march this yr and the woman are all a lot older than me they're so helpful one woman took away my cardigan n finished it for me which was lovely jean took my jumper I was making n finished the sleeves on it and helped me knit the round collar while in the class margaret showed me how to do the corner on the dog blanket I'm making jean suggested drop shoulder patterns which is great as I struggle to read the pattern fronts they're all so helpful and show u things and we all meet every Monday in the library x we even had our picture took few weeks back in the paper will try n get it n post on here x


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

tracy said:


> I started going to my knitting group in the library march this yr and the woman are all a lot older than me they're so helpful one woman took away my cardigan n finished it for me which was lovely jean took my jumper I was making n finished the sleeves on it and helped me knit the round collar while in the class margaret showed me how to do the corner on the dog blanket I'm making jean suggested drop shoulder patterns which is great as I struggle to read the pattern fronts they're all so helpful and show u things and we all meet every Monday in the library x we even had our picture took few weeks back in the paper will try n get it n post on here x


That sounds like a great group. That what it should be like. I would expect others to help people learn.


----------



## tracy (Apr 11, 2011)

Yep I learn something new every week x


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

mavisb said:


> Have you a Knitters Guild in South Australia. We have one running here in NSW. Great bunch of people and would help other people with problems as well. Good luck looking into it.


Thanks


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

rosaposa13 said:


> Our KP group is lovely, we edify each other and we help or we try. It is such a lovely way to get together with others and just have a good catch up over a cuppa with our knitting or whatever.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=272960&postnum=5699531#


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry, can't figure out how to send a smile.


dlarkin said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=272960&postnum=5699531#


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Altaskier said:


> If you are uncomfortable in a group because of the help issue, why not bring up the subject and get a consensus as to whether help should be a component of the group. I belong to several groups and help was discussed up front so that there would be no hard feelings. Also, you can tell a person who needs help that they should go to their LYS to get help. Knitting should be enjoyable, not uncomfortable in any way.


Sounds like a healthy way to approach the problem.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

joannem602 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> In our group, we bring items that we are confident to share. I have taught Carol how to do Magic Loop. At the last get together, Judy "un-cast off" my bootie and finished it with Kitchener Stitch. Carol brought a friend that taught us all how to make a crocheted button from a loop. I knew these women were a blessing, but your post has made me appreciate them all the more.


I am so happy to hear this. It is true, we form groups and many enjoy sharing what they know. Some become more involved with their craft (knitting, crocheting, embroidery, needlepoint, etc.) and become less intimidated about what they can do, what they can learn to do, and go even further with other methods that can be learned. It's on-going this way and keeps people interested. Enjoy what you "craft"!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

gginastoria said:


> I'm a lefty knitter so I can't demonstrate a technique but I am always willing to help when I can by explaining. However it is frustrating when a new knitter wants help because they have chosen a pattern that is more advanced. I appreciate that they are adventurous knitters but they come back to the next session and haven't knitted a stitch at home. I have had to start over every week. It made the group more of a chore than fun.


You can help, even as a lefty knitter. If the person or people you want to help are right handed, have a mirror handy and have the people you help look at the mirror instead of your hand. I am right handed and have helped "leftys" doing this. Enjoy!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> My reason for going to knitting group is to socialize, share, help and be helped. I don't mind teaching or helping beginners or even more experienced knitters who need a hand, because others helped me at one time or another. Everyone in my group is generous with help, solving problems, advice, opinions and friendship.


This is the way it should be. Enjoy your meetings!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Sewvirgo said:


> Amen to that! We laugh and have a great time. I can only bring simple things to knit at group because I always had to rip back when I got home. Too much socializing going on to concentrate on a hard pattern. I can do that alone at home.
> Yesterday, one of the ladies brought her 7 yr old GD so that I could teach her to knit. She asked me first and said she just didn't have the patience for it.
> This little girl now has a great memory of senior ladies who still have fun.
> My favorite thing that happened though was when she saw me get on my bike to go home and she said in a shocked voice, "I didn't know old ladies could ride bikes!" So I said, "Old ladies can do whatever they want."


I like your response! This is proof - age is a state of mind!! May that little girl continue knitting until she is older and can still ride a bike!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Deeds825 said:


> Sadly, we do not have any knitting groups in my area - but I have always envisioned a group of women (and men) sitting, chatting, working on whatever project they desired and helped each other learn and exchange new ideas and techniques.


Check with people at your church, synagogue, hospital, senior citizens groups, and other groups or individuals. Ask if they knit or crochet, etc. and find out if they would like to form a club. This could work. You would then just have to decide where and when you would like to meet. Good luck!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

that is true I joined few groups last many years most they dont help. I joined one group last few weeks ibkught wool and they promised they help when I took wool today who promised to help said oh this is easy I said but I need help .she said I dont think its difficult try and give me the pattern back.

I was upset but I did not show .She could say that earliar .


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

I don't help if I don't have the skill, or if someone has a terrible mistake that needs fixing. What if I tried to fix it and made it worse! Yikes!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Paula N said:


> Darowil, Im looking for a knitting group in the northern suburbs of Adelaide but dont know where to start looking. Any suggestions


Have you tried searching for Knitting Clubs in your area via Google? Just put Knitting Clubs, your town or local area.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

joannem602 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> In our group, we bring items that we are confident to share. I have taught Carol how to do Magic Loop. At the last get together, Judy "un-cast off" my bootie and finished it with Kitchener Stitch. Carol brought a friend that taught us all how to make a crocheted button from a loop. I knew these women were a blessing, but your post has made me appreciate them all the more.


Thank you for sharing the positive. I have a small group of knitters and crocheters in my town and help all of them. We meet once a week. They know I used to, many years ago, have a yarn shop and taught knitting and crocheting. It feels so good to see people complete something and be proud of what they did. We are bonded! Such beautiful friendships!!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

gginastoria said:


> I'm a lefty knitter so I can't demonstrate a technique but I am always willing to help when I can by explaining. However it is frustrating when a new knitter wants help because they have chosen a pattern that is more advanced. I appreciate that they are adventurous knitters but they come back to the next session and haven't knitted a stitch at home. I have had to start over every week. It made the group more of a chore than fun.


Tell them they need to continue with their learning project at home so you can take them to the next step, if there is one. And tell them if they don't practice, they won't be accomplishing what they need to know. I understand your feelings. I once taught someone to knit, but she never practiced what I taught her in between our meetings. We had to keep repeating what I had shown her the week before. She eventually gave up and stopped learning and coming to the meetings. This is so sad. She was capable, just did not have the patience she needed.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Each member of our group brings his/her project which is the most troublesome and we all help, or at least watch others help, with each project. We may not get to every problem in one session; but those that are carried over have priority for the next session.
> 
> I may get a few minutes knitting done at one of these get-togethers, but I don't plan on doing much other than the group projects. There have been times where there were no problems to iron out, but those sessions are rare. We usually do have time to do a round-robin and each tell a little bit about our knitting projects for the week.


The round-robin is a good idea. With my group, I take pictures and give them a copy. I will be starting a Crafters' Album for this. It is part of our history!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Sue Bee said:


> How I would love to have a knitting group nearby. I live in nw Columbus, Ohio. Anyone know of such a group, or wish to get something started ???? Send me a p m .......


Check in Google - enter: Knitting Clubs (and your town or county or zip code). You'll be surprised at what appears.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

RubyEddy said:


> We are in a group that meets for charity purposes, as well as working on personal projects. Among ourselves, we have been supportive, and offer assistance. Every month there will be a newcomer who shows up to learn to knit (bringing no supplies), or others who want help with a project. It would be more satisfying if these newcomers would return to future meetings and pay it forward, but they tend to leave after being helped.


I agree about those not returning after being helped. I once, at two different times, had two ladies stop by my Crafters' Meeting to get some help, one with knitting and the other with crocheting. Once they understood their problems, they didn't come to other meetings. But, I feel it's their loss.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

RubyEddy said:


> We are in a group that meets for charity purposes, as well as working on personal projects. Among ourselves, we have been supportive, and offer assistance. Every month there will be a newcomer who shows up to learn to knit (bringing no supplies), or others who want help with a project. It would be more satisfying if these newcomers would return to future meetings and pay it forward, but they tend to leave after being helped.


Those who go to the meetings to learn should be told they need to bring their own supplies.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

afoster said:


> Before I left I believe I would have had to ask who started the group and have a talk with her. If someone is willing to help a beginner learn to knit, what business is it of someone else.
> 
> I quit a group basically for the same reasons, the people there just weren't friendly at all. And if I tried to help someone I was put down and basically told I didn't know what I was talking about. I may not be the best knitter around but I can at least try to help someone else.


I once found out about a group that met on Thursday nights at a library. Tried going to a few meetings, but felt like I was intruding on personal conversations and decided not to continue going.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> That is terrible! I was in a craft group where they sewed, knitted and crocheted, and I had to quit because the very lady that invited me in had a habit of insulting me and being rude. The others said, "Oh, it's just her way." But I seemed to be the only one she picked on. I left, of course. Now, I can't find a group that meets during the week, so KP is my only knitting group for now.


If you enjoyed that group, go back. If the lady continues to insult you, tell her she should stop doing that because you will no longer put up with it. (You may embarass her into stopping.) No one should have to put up with that kind of attitude.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> I'm not in a group but would like to be.


You can always form one. Check with your town to see if you can use the town library meeting room, your town hall meeting romo, or even a local restaurant that has a slow morning, afternoon or evening. Then make a few posters and find out which stores, library, or schools will allow you to post it. Good luck!!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Absolutely. In the area where I live there are groups that were formed in senior centers, churches, libraries, and at a book store where the group gets a table in the corner once a week. Sometimes only three or four people show up, but whoever comes seems to have a good time. I think if the group gets too large it tends to get too chatty and people are less likely to help one another.

There is also a yarn store in the area that has open knitting once a week. Of course, they prefer that you buy your supplies there, but don't kick people out if they come with their own stuff from home. They have upscale yarn, but some of us knit for charity and use acrylic which the LYS doesn't carry.



Irene P said:


> You can always form one. Check with your town to see if you can use the town library meeting room, your town hall meeting romo, or even a local restaurant that has a slow morning, afternoon or evening. Then make a few posters and find out which stores, library, or schools will allow you to post it. Good luck!!


----------

